

How we launched Chrometa, flopped, and then and learned to build traction. - akalsey
http://blog.chrometa.com/you-launched-your-app-now-what

======
there
i just wanted to point out that there is only one single link from that entire
page to the actual chrometa.com site, and it's all the way at the bottom
corner under "sites i like". i had no idea what chrometa was and wanted to
read their site first before reading about how it failed, and that took me
long enough that i stopped caring.

------
nedwin
I really like your determination here. Sales might not have come rushing
through the door but you've persisted and changed tack where you needed to in
order to make it a success.

Keep at it!

------
cookiecaper
All of these things seem to be "get someone famous to mention you". Apparently
that's the only way to get traction. But how do you do that without influence
or money? Most people ignore me when I try to tell them about a relevant and
good product -- they won't even tell me why they don't think it's worth
writing about.

~~~
chegra
You have to climb the ladder. Target the longtail.

------
pinksoda
In my opinion, Chrometa isn't at a point where it can claim it has traction.
It sounds like they have 100 or so customers after 2 years. There are ~1.2M
lawyers in the US and ~1.8M in the world.

~~~
cracki
you should do something about that lawyer problem. ask the aussies how they
tried to deal with their rabbits.

